# Apple Cider Viniger as a loft disinfectant



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

*Apple Cider Vinegar as a loft disinfectant*

Has anyone ever used apple cider vinegar as a disinfectant to spray the loft down to lower the acidic value of the poop and kill bacteria?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

No I have not, but I did use bleach and water on some concrete where I was going to put my young birds this year. I know that's not what you asked but bleach is one of the only things I know will kill bacteria and viruses.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just thinking that acv would not hurt the birds. I used bleach before but I have to keep the birds in the aviary till I finish and the bleach smell may be toxic. I was thinking of just scaping the loft good, then spray it and let it dry before letting the birds back in. I don't think bacteria can live in a acidic enviroment, according to what I read.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes bleach does have a strong smell and I wouldn't want to breath it for a long time too. I did mine on a nice day and let it dry over night but because its cold here it wasn't all the way dry so I put some wood pellets down and kicked them all around first before the birds went in. I still trust the bleach to kill the bad stuff more. If you can wait Nolvasan works well too with out the bad smell, but its $8.00 in Siegels for 16oz bottle. Most farm stores should have it too.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

You can use White vineagar,full strength is better.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

You guys should try Virkon-S for a loft disinfectant. It kills viruses that bleach will not and almost all bacteria, plus it isnt nasty smelling like bleach.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have used pinesole, then spray it with a preasure washer in the summer when its hot, but its still to cold here to do that.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> You guys should try Virkon-S for a loft disinfectant. It kills viruses that bleach will not and almost all bacteria, plus it isnt nasty smelling like bleach.


 Were do you get it and is it safe for the birds. Thanks


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Josepe said:


> You can use White vineagar,full strength is better.


I checked the lables and both vineagars have the same acidic value.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> You guys should try Virkon-S for a loft disinfectant. It kills viruses that bleach will not and almost all bacteria, plus it isnt nasty smelling like bleach.


Bleach has to have 20 minutes detention time to kill. I know that because I work in a water treatment plant.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Were do you get it and is it safe for the birds. Thanks


I could send you a tablet of the Virkon S if you wanted to try it. one tablet will make 16 fl oz of 1% solution with water.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Mclaughlin loft lets their birds drink the stuff so it must be safe to clean with.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

ERIC K said:


> Mclaughlin loft lets their birds drink the stuff so it must be safe to clean with.


 I heard that before I read an article about some one giving it to the birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

ERIC K said:


> I could send you a tablet of the Virkon S if you wanted to try it. one tablet will make 16 fl oz of 1% solution with water.


Where do you get it.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

jedds has it, I think I got mine from foys

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-1033/VIRKON-S-10-lbs/Detail.bok


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I got mine at Pipestone Veterinary clinic mail order. 50 tablets $16.66 plus shipping.
www.pipevet.com


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I use white vinegar and water, half and half to clean and disinfect loft and crates.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use Tek-Trol Disinfectant-Cleaner-Concentrate. It cleans and disinfects all at the same time. With bleach, you have to clean first, as it only works on a clean surface. Won't disinfect a dirty surface. I buy it at N.E. Pigeon supply, but you can buy it online at different places. The smell isn't strong either. It doesn't bother the birds.
I've heard that the Virkon S is good too.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i feed them apple cider vinegar , in the water few cap fulls per gal. it helps with canker and other stuff, cleaning with it would not hurt but i like stronger stuff for walls and floors i spray bleach and my friend uses lime under the straw in his loft, i think thats to strong but his birds are in really good shape


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

ERIC K said:


> Mclaughlin loft lets their birds drink the stuff so it must be safe to clean with.


I personally recieved some Virkon S powder from Frank Mclaughlin awhile back, and I put it in my birds water just like he does. I had a lengthy discussion with him prior to trying it. It does wonders, my birds are always healthy and energetic. However it is expensive, just google Virkon S Powder, made by Dupont


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is the ingredients of vircon s. Not something I would feed my birds
VIRKON S Disinfectant and Virucide for use in cleaning and disinfecting industrial, animal and agricultural facilities. A 1% solution of Virkon S Disinfectant and Virucide is recommended as a "one step" cleaning and disinfecting procedure (remove gross filth and heavy soil deposits before application of the disinfecting/cleaning solution) for all surfaces, equipment, instruments, utensils and cages, caging systems, within or associated with Veterinary Medical Hospitals, infectious disease wards, quarantine areas, Humane Society facilities, laboratory animal quarters, grooming and boarding facilities, kennels, catteries and animal transportation vehicles. Effective against Viruses, Bacteria, and Fungi (molds and yeasts - Not Approved for this use in California). 

Do not soak metal objects in Virkon S for long periods. 10 minutes is maximum necessary contact time. Solutions are stable for 7 days.

KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN 

CORROSIVE STATEMENT: 
Powder is a Dangerous Corrosive. Do not get in eyes, on skin or on clothing. Causes irreversible eye damage or skin burns. Read all labeling Precautionary Statements and follow Instructions for Use and Disposal. 

Corrosive statement refers to powder only, and not in use solution. 

Active Ingredients: 
Potassium peroxymonosulfate 21.41% 
Sodium Chloride 1.5% 
Equivalent to 9.75% Available Chlorine


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't put it in their water either.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Potassium peroxymonosulfate can be used in swimming pools to keep the water clear, thus allowing chlorine in pools to work to sanitize the water rather than clarify the water, resulting in less chlorine needed to keep pools clean.[6] One of the drawbacks of using potassium peroxymonosulfate in pools is it can cause the common DPD #3 water test for combined chlorine to read incorrectly high.[7]

This stuff just makes the chlorine work better. Its used to shock pools, The chlorine amount in it is 9.75% and clorox is 6.15% I think you guys are wasting money, when you could use clorox. It's just a big dose of chlorine. Just my opinion.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

You can't fault Frank McLaughlin's results but I'm not sure I get it either....some put bleach in te drinkers also but I think I'll stick with ACV and lemon . Clean the loft with bleach water when the birds are out or use white vinegar any time.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it would be a great disinfectant for the loft but I think you could get the same result from chlorox, for pigeons. It is made for cleaning farm things which is on a lot larger scale and larger poop messes. I have always put a couple drops of chlorox in each drinker. I have a cistren with water coming of the roof, I have a filter and uv light but add the bleach anyway when I don't in the hot weather I get black mold in them when I add the bleach I don't. If you have public water that is treated, it will already have chloine in it and you would not have to use it. One question when you use bleach on wood does the smell impregnate the wood and stay awhile


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

How'd your problem with your breeders work? Hope things got straightened out or at least heading that way.









Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think it would be a great disinfectant for the loft but I think you could get the same result from chlorox, for pigeons. It is made for cleaning farm things which is on a lot larger scale and larger poop messes. I have always put a couple drops of chlorox in each drinker. I have a cistren with water coming of the roof, I have a filter and uv light but add the bleach anyway when I don't in the hot weather I get black mold in them when I add the bleach I don't. If you have public water that is treated, it will already have chloine in it and you would not have to use it. One question when you use bleach on wood does the smell impregnate the wood and stay awhile


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> How'd your problem with your breeders work? Hope things got straightened out or at least heading that way.


Yes, I got salmenella test strips from seigles and the were pos. I'm on the second week of meds now for the ones without babies. I have to wait till the babies are weaned before I can do the others which will be another week or so I have been giving the ones with babies health guard to help them till I can med them. Did you know they have strips for testing a bunch of different things. They work just like a pregnecy test. There's some pics of the birds on Nicks (Greek Boys) measage board if you care to look.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

A friend brought some back from a presentation by Dr.Colin Walker...could be a real valuable tool. Beats asking us dummies for advice! Nice to hear things are on the mend.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> A friend brought some back from a presentation by Dr.Colin Walker...could be a real valuable tool. Beats asking us dummies for advice! Nice to hear things are on the mend.


Thanks, It will help me out a lot with what I can't do with my microscope There about 10 bucks each but you can keep them around for a while unused, I think 16 months Yep They will be back makin babies before long, I did get 4 babies before all this happened. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever used one of those little steam cleaners you see on tv to disinfect their loft?


----------

